# Eircom Cable removal



## kpbryww (3 Dec 2013)

Hi,

House we are moving to has Eircom cable connected to house Aerial mast support bracket on chimney.  

I need to have the Aerial and mast support removed from chimney as there are no longer used and are not safe. 

The cable goes from house chimney to street pole which is a couple of hundred yards away so I can't just disconnect. 

Who do I contact I don't have an Eircom account?  When I try to log question on Eircom site I need account number and phone number. 


 How do I have the Eircom cable removed before Aerial removed?


----------



## jdwex (3 Dec 2013)

Tell them you are doing reconstruction work on the house and need cable safely removed.

 may help


----------



## potnoodler (3 Dec 2013)

Tried this years ago , wanted to charge 150 for engineers visit,   had to dall into the local exchange


----------

